
Ask HN: Implications of honoring do not track (DNT)? - akor
For anyone who&#x27;s chosen to honor the do not track flag what are some of the implications of doing so?  I&#x27;m thinking of using it to disable Google Analytics &#x2F; Facebook tracking.  The only issue that&#x27;s come to mind so far is not having the full picture when it comes time to sell the business.  The last time I looked roughly 18% of the audience had DNT set.  Thoughts?  Also what besides removing analytics scripts are you disabling?
======
detaro
The EFF has an implementation guide I found interesting.

[https://www.eff.org/de/deeplinks/2017/10/do-not-track-
implem...](https://www.eff.org/de/deeplinks/2017/10/do-not-track-
implementation-guide-launched)

------
ggm
Get what you do checked by a lawyer. We had to, to get Google 3PAS
certification to do metrics in tracking pixels. So, DNT requires more than
just code. You need a web pointer, T&C, you need to be clear what you do, and
don't do, with your Personally Identifying Information (PII) which stems from
your work in the net.

